# Numbness and tingling anyone???



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Looking for others who might have similar symptoms.

I've been on 125mcg of levothyroxine since 21Oct2011(prescribed Levoxl but thanks to insurance, receive the generic)
Had labs on 17Nov2011 which I previously posted-those labs were 4 weeks after starting meds. My ENDO was pleased w/labs and said "see you in 6 months".

Now that you're caught up, approximately 5 days ago I started feeling a tingling sensation in my feet, sometimes legs, arms, hands and even sometimes around my face. It seems to be worse in the middle of the day and other times I don't notice it so I guess it's intermittent but yet annoying. It's especially noticeable after sitting/crossing my legs. In addition, when I walk, it sometimes feels like my legs are heavy-like I'm wearing weights, again, intermittent.

I started taking Calcium w/Vit D and noticed a little improvement (at times) but it's still there. I take my levo before getting out of bed and here's the weird part, when I wake up in the am, I don't feel any tingling or numbness. I didn't have any symptoms before TT, I don't have any back pain, no other symptoms.

I plan on contacting my endo but thought I'd see if anyone else has similar symptoms.

Frustrated and tingling......


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CLRRN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking for others who might have similar symptoms.
> 
> ...


Of course this is peripheral neuropathy and thyroid labs of TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 would be good.

Did you start the calcium and the D before or after this all started? And, it may pay for you to pay out of pocket for the "real deal" when it comes to the Levoxyl.

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669

I am sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Koof (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm not on meds, but get it all of the time. Last week I woke up in the middle of the night and realized my scalp had gone to sleep where it was hitting the pillow!?! That was weird.

I agree w/ Andros, you might want to ask for labs and when you get the results, post 'em here (with ranges of course)!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Koof said:


> I'm not on meds, but get it all of the time. Last week I woke up in the middle of the night and realized my scalp had gone to sleep where it was hitting the pillow!?! That was weird.
> 
> I agree w/ Andros, you might want to ask for labs and when you get the results, post 'em here (with ranges of course)!


Also, diabetes is notorious for this sort of thing so........................

Listen up everybody. It's not "always" the thyroid but mostly it is. LOL!! Sad, but true!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I've just been a mess and unfortunately I'm not ready to share w/ my partner Mike as he is sensitive to medical issues (he is 18 mos post treatment for Stage IV tonsil cancer). Therefore I need to rely on a few friends and all of you. I'm just so sad 

Fortunately diabetes does not run in our family and I'm familiar with the symptoms but will definitely keep that in mind.

I plan on contacting the ENDO and see what she has to say. I agree that labs are needed. Will keep you all posted and please know that I'm so grateful for this board and everything that you share.

xo
Chris


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I have numbness and tingling. If I work too long on the computer, my right hand goes to sleep. My middle & ring finger on my right side, and my corresponding toes on the right side also go to sleep. For no reason.
I have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's but am unmedicated until I see the new doctor in January. (This will be Doc #3)
Last doc wanted me to see psychiatrist. It is beyond me how a psychiatrist would be able to treat numbness & tingling, unless, of course, numbness and tingling are now a symptom of a psychiatric disorder. (I know, I know. I sound bitter.) :/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CLRRN said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've just been a mess and unfortunately I'm not ready to share w/ my partner Mike as he is sensitive to medical issues (he is 18 mos post treatment for Stage IV tonsil cancer). Therefore I need to rely on a few friends and all of you. I'm just so sad
> 
> Fortunately diabetes does not run in our family and I'm familiar with the symptoms but will definitely keep that in mind.
> 
> ...


Now I remember; you had told us before about the stage IV tonsil cancer. I am keeping Mike in my prayers. And you too!


----------



## peacesells560 (Aug 9, 2011)

I had some tingling/a pins and needles sensation in my shoulders, but it went away with medication. Maybe you need a dose increase?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Been noticing the tingling in my arms, hands, legs, and feet the last couple of weeks. Big med changes have been adding Prednisone (for another condition) and also catch-up RX doses of Vitamin D (50K IU x 1 a week x 3 months). Have you made any other medication changes?

You are already taking levothyroxine, but like Andros mentioned, perhaps you can switch to a lower-cost brand-name such as Levoxyl? If you have insurance this will be pretty cheap and treated like a generic's price at most pharmacies.

So if it's not a medication reaction or side-effect, I wonder if it's directly related to a medical condition. Glad you mentioned diabetes not running in the family. I don't know much about how it ties into thyroid issues, but it sure sounds like a lot of us have experienced it. Oh, and thoughts & prayers headed your way for yourself and Mike!

hugs3


----------



## Fissy (Sep 20, 2011)

CLRRN, your tingling sounds somewhat like mine. It's mostly in my right hand and arm but also affects my feet, legs, left hand and has gone up into my face before. It feels like my limbs go to sleep too easily and it's not there when I wake up. Sometimes it burns and gets very painful. I never got this before being dx'd with hypo and starting thyroxine. If you find the cause, I'd certainly be very interested!

My GP thought it was MS, my neuro said hypothyroidism and my endo says low B12... bleh!

I have no advice but I hope you can find a cause and that it's easily reversible. All the best.


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback...its the journey that keeps on giving. LOL Yeah I know, lame humor.

I plan to call the ENDO tomorrow and at least get labs. I'm almost convinced there is no other underlying medical condition. I changed my routine up a little. Initially I started taking the med as soon as I woke up however on Friday-I didn't. I noticed a significant change to the numbness and tingling sensations during the day-not as prominent-very weird LOL. I switch to taking it before I went to bed. Yesterday another good day and even ventured out to fight the holiday crowds and felt ok. Tool it again last night and had a restless night..LOL I woke up several times with the return of the numbness and tingling. As I sit and type, it's slowly getting better. Totally weird.

I was prescribed Levoxl but was given levothyroxine. I will definitely discuss w/ENDO but I'm sure she'll say, "generics are the same". NOT...LOL Fortunately in my field of work (managing clinical trials) I can't confidently say generic formulations are not the same as trade and if they were, clinical trials wouldn't be necessary for drugs when they come off patent.

I've gone on long enough. Thank you all for your incite and will keep you posted.

Chris


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CLRRN said:


> Thanks for all the feedback...its the journey that keeps on giving. LOL Yeah I know, lame humor.
> 
> I plan to call the ENDO tomorrow and at least get labs. I'm almost convinced there is no other underlying medical condition. I changed my routine up a little. Initially I started taking the med as soon as I woke up however on Friday-I didn't. I noticed a significant change to the numbness and tingling sensations during the day-not as prominent-very weird LOL. I switch to taking it before I went to bed. Yesterday another good day and even ventured out to fight the holiday crowds and felt ok. Tool it again last night and had a restless night..LOL I woke up several times with the return of the numbness and tingling. As I sit and type, it's slowly getting better. Totally weird.
> 
> ...


That is correct for every pharmaceutical drug has to be patented. And the law states that you cannot get a patent for the same thing twice so there "has to be some difference" no matter how minute.

Hence the clinical trials to prove the the drug does as purported.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I am having this same sensation along with burning, etc.... No one seems to know what it is. Just had a thyroid panel done so waiting for results. Very strange and keeps me from sleeping for sure. So hateful.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you taking Vitamin B-12? I've been feeling better than I ever dreamed I could feel again but am still plagued by a fatigue I can't seem to overcome - not as much normal fatigue as a lethargic fatigue. I saw my psychiatrist yesterday and she is getting in touch with my internist to ask about my B-12 level. If it's low, she is going to prescribe a B-12 nasal mist instead of shots.

But, I say all that to say she said too much B-12 can cause tingling.

I had tingling in my lips pretty significantly but when I got back on my calcium, it seemed to go away immediately.


----------

